# The HMO protocol spec ?



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I've read somewhere (can't find it now with extensive searching) that HMO and HME are not the same thing, and that HMO is used by pyTivo (in which I am very interested).

I've searched long and hard for a doc describing the HMO protocol and found nothing. Or is this folded into the HME SDK ?

Thanks for any help....


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Check out the TiVo Desktop Resources at TiVo's developer page: 
http://dynamic.tivo.com/developer/

I can't link you directly to them because there's an license agreement page protecting them.

The two specs are very different. HMO is more of a publishing protocol, while HME is much larger, designed for presenting content on the screen, as well as serving it from off the box.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dlfl said:


> I've read somewhere (can't find it now with extensive searching) that HMO and HME are not the same thing, and that HMO is used by pyTivo (in which I am very interested).


Probably me; I've said it several times recently.



gonzotek said:


> http://dynamic.tivo.com/developer/


Unfortunately that page has been busted for a while; it just goes in a loop -- after you agree to the license, it brings you back to that page.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Here are the docs you'd see there if you could get there. Note that they say in their text that redistribution IS permitted, so I don't believe I'm violating the license agreement (which, really, doesn't seem to apply to these anyway, but to some hypothetical "covered code") by posting them.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> ......Unfortunately that page has been busted for a while; it just goes in a loop -- after you agree to the license, it brings you back to that page.


All I can find at that page is the HME Source Forge link. What license agreement are you talking about? Is it something in the the HME SDK download?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Yah, I noticed it's busted after posting, but when I clicked on the agree button without checking the box, it did a javascript popup warning that I had to agree, then after checking it, the form let me through.

dlfl, underneath the sourceforge links is a TiVo Desktop section for developers. The link is titled "Download TiVo Desktop Resources". Besides the docs wmcbrine posted, there is some example code for the protocols.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dlfl said:


> All I can find at that page is the HME Source Forge link. What license agreement are you talking about? Is it something in the the HME SDK download?


Link at bottom of the page.

Thanks wmcbrine, been looking for those for a long time myself.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> Yah, I noticed it's busted after posting, but when I clicked on the agree button without checking the box, it did a javascript popup warning that I had to agree, then after checking it, the form let me through.


Interesting. My first try set me on the endless loop we've always seen. Now it is suddenly working.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I guess it works at random times, but I can't get it to work for me.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> I guess it works at random times, but I can't get it to work for me.


Yeah, it is broke again. 

I was so shocked when it was working I took a screenshot.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks to everyone !!


----------

